# Hollow cheeks is useless



## Titbot (Jul 24, 2019)

In real life no one fucken cares about hollow cheeks. No girls would say wow his cheeks are hollow


----------



## gymcel (Jul 24, 2019)

Another cope thread


----------



## FatmanO (Jul 24, 2019)

Yes they do lol do you go through instagram? 

Lets all just be bloated bro.


----------



## Deleted member 1180 (Jul 24, 2019)

Titbot said:


> In real life no one fucken cares about hollow cheeks. No girls would say wow his cheeks are hollow


COPE Hollow Cheeks Make Bone structure More visible By Highlighting The Different parts of the Skull


----------



## her (Jul 24, 2019)

Most people don't even know what hollow cheeks are, they just think you have a good bone structure (which is mostly true if you have them). It's a nice feature to have, but won't do much.


----------



## FatmanO (Jul 24, 2019)

Titbot said:


> In real life no one fucken cares about hollow cheeks. No girls would say wow his cheeks are hollow


Hollow cheeks are cope bro 

  

Lol at this post


her said:


> Most people don't even know what hollow cheeks are, they just think you have a good bone structure (which is mostly true if you have them). It's a nice feature to have, but won't do much.


Yeh but this in term helps.


----------



## mesr (Jul 24, 2019)

hollow cheeks come from good bone structure. if you have hollow cheeks naturally without frauding you are likely to be GL

Trying to get them from buccal fat removal is major cope though


----------



## Deleted member 1180 (Jul 24, 2019)

mesr said:


> hollow cheeks come from good bone structure. if you have hollow cheeks naturally without frauding you are likely to be GL
> 
> Trying to get them from buccal fat removal is major cope though



They come from Priminant Zygos,Foward Maxilla and also Weak Buxinator Muscles symbolizing correct Function and health. JFL at you guys Saying it's Cope


----------



## Titbot (Jul 24, 2019)

I have hollow cheeks and no one has compliments me on them


----------



## Simone Nobili (Jul 24, 2019)

Lol at this cope.Its definetly good to have them.It makes you unique because so few people have those and you look dope.Sadly I have a narrow jaw so the dream is over😥.
But I like my jaw since its symmetrical and aesthatic


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Jul 24, 2019)

mesr said:


> hollow cheeks come from good bone structure. if you have hollow cheeks naturally without frauding you are likely to be GL
> 
> Trying to get them from buccal fat removal is major cope though


If you augment zygos and mandible can it create it


----------



## haircutcel (Jul 24, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Hollow cheeks are cope bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



second picture is the chaddest i have seen you
fatman haters on suicide watch


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 24, 2019)

*this bloatmaxxed god gets daily pussy

how can you even cope with that faggots*


----------



## FatmanO (Jul 24, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> View attachment 85348
> View attachment 85349
> 
> 
> ...


I cope with gym


----------



## Zyros (Jul 24, 2019)

Itstime789 said:


> They come from Priminant Zygos,Foward Maxilla and also Weak Buxinator Muscles symbolizing correct Function and health. JFL at you guys Saying it's Cope



Does zygo position count? because I don't have so prominent zygos, and a just normal maxilla forward growth, yet have shadows in cheeks almost in all light conditions and I had girls comment on my "huge cheekbones" (when i have extremely average prominence), so I guess its the high set position of zygos doing most of the work, instead of lateral prominence +forward growth. I dunno about buccinator, I have hypertrophied masseters (waiting for masseter reduction injections to yield results) which I suspect are keeping me from getting a more noticeable cheek shadow (extremely bulging and high set, they start just under the zygo)


----------



## Deleted member 1180 (Jul 24, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> View attachment 85348
> View attachment 85349
> 
> 
> ...


Compact Maxilla


Zyros said:


> Does zygo position count? because I don't have so prominent zygos, and a just normal maxilla forward growth, yet have shadows in cheeks almost in all light conditions and I had girls comment on my "huge cheekbones" (when i have extremely average prominence), so I guess its the high set position of zygos doing most of the work, instead of lateral prominence +forward growth. I dunno about buccinator, I have hypertrophied masseters (waiting for masseter reduction injections to yield results) which I suspect are keeping me from getting a more noticeable cheek shadow (extremely bulging and high set, they start just under the zygo)


They Add to it. Many things play into it


----------



## Deleted member 1833 (Jul 24, 2019)

Quit copemaxxing faggot


----------



## didntreadlol (Jul 24, 2019)

major amounts of cope from op


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 24, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Hollow cheeks are cope bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no girl is gonna swoon over this mans bone structure
ur sucking in ur cheeks and smiling what are you trying to prove u imbecile


----------



## SeiGun (Jul 24, 2019)

hollow cheek is just the side effect of good bone and low bf, it matter indirectly


----------



## shakmax (Jul 24, 2019)

It's all about looking good. No one's gonna compliment you on your hollow cheeks directly but they'll think your face looks much nicer if you have them. It's like harmony. If you have good harmony, no girl will compliment you on it, they'll just think you look good.


----------



## Lumbersexual (Jul 24, 2019)

Yes they absolutely do. Girls talk about sharp cheekbones and jawlines all the time.


----------



## Zyros (Jul 24, 2019)

no but theu care about and compliment cheekbones which is the same.

cope the size of a galaxy


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Jul 24, 2019)

Titbot said:


> In real life no one fucken cares about hollow cheeks. No girls would say wow his cheeks are hollow




Well, I do agree to some extent, but empty cheeks are aesthetic and they mean two things at once


That you're not a fat bitch

That you have good zygomatic bones


Of course the zygomatic bone must be positioned below the eyes


----------



## FatmanO (Jul 25, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> no girl is gonna swoon over this mans bone structure
> ur sucking in ur cheeks and smiling what are you trying to prove u imbecile


Im not sucking in cheeks lol its natural. But I am smiling because i was happy that day. And yes they wwre lol


----------



## bossman (Jul 25, 2019)

idk why but sometimes it looks weird on people


----------



## oldcell (Jul 25, 2019)

Zyros said:


> no but theu care about and compliment cheekbones which is the same.
> 
> cope the size of a galaxy



Nothing wrong but i know u are going to answer and cope , OP is right

If anything, it give non healthy, weirdo, Richard Ramirez vibes for normies

Your perceive of aesthetics is wrong, its extreme niche


----------



## Zyros (Jul 25, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Nothing wrong but i know u are going to answer and cope , OP is right
> 
> If anything, it give non healthy, weirdo, Richard Ramirez vibes for normies
> 
> Your perceive of aesthetics is wrong, its extreme niche


no. no matter how you look, concave cyeeks are ALWAYS an upgrade, and a big one. preferable to look lile sick concentration camp survivor than plain soft face


----------



## oldcell (Jul 25, 2019)

Zyros said:


> no. no matter how you look, concave cyeeks are ALWAYS an upgrade, and a big one. preferable to look lile sick concentration camp survivor than plain soft face



I dont argue hollow cheeks are bad, but too prominet may be turn off and too niche

You alone prefers Richard Ramirez, Barret, this form of aesthetics

U prefer vampire niche, its not bad, but just niche and not totally broad appeal, same as you kinda

U are good guy, though, solid looks overall, but kinda niche as wel


----------



## yourmom (Jul 25, 2019)

hollow cheeks are so useless that when you look yourself in to a mirror with other people arround and light hits your face , the other people look subhuman, the shadows in yourface mog is brutal.
only a cuck without hollow cheeks could ever create this post


----------



## reptiles (Jul 26, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I cope with gym






CRISKS ME LOOKISM'S ME


----------



## FatmanO (Jul 26, 2019)

yourmom said:


> hollow cheeks are so useless that when you look yourself in to a mirror with other people arround and light hits your face , the other people look subhuman, the shadows in yourface mog is brutal.
> only a cuck without hollow cheeks could ever create this post


SOOOOO TRUE


----------



## Deleted member 1180 (Jul 29, 2019)

Titbot said:


> I have hollow cheeks and no one has compliments me on them


You don't have Prominent hollow cheeks at all they looks more like dips in your skull


----------



## LowTierNormie (Jul 29, 2019)

The biggest slayer I know of in real life is 5'10, skinny as fuck and Ethnic.
But guess what? He has hollow checks and big ziggos. His jawline and eyes are average tho.
And he has banged more than 100 girls (not joking, he bangs one different girl each week at minimum). 
Hollow cheeks+great ziggos turns you into an absolute slayer and aesthetic god


----------



## LDNPari (Jul 29, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> The biggest slayer I know of in real life is 5'10, skinny as fuck and Ethnic.
> But guess what? He has hollow checks and big ziggos. His jawline and eyes are average tho.
> And he has banged more than 100 girls (not joking, he bangs one different girl each week at minimum).
> Hollow cheeks+great ziggos turns you into an absolute slayer and aesthetic god




useless without pics


----------



## SomethingOff (Jul 29, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Lol at this cope.Its definetly good to have them.It makes you unique because so few people have those and you look dope.Sadly I have a narrow jaw so the dream is over😥.
> But I like my jaw since its symmetrical and aesthatic


Masseter gains can make your cheeks appear more hollow. Good maxx for jawlets tbh.


----------

